# Important please read!



## Admin (Jan 29, 2012)

Once again members have used this forum to fight there petty battles and have spoilt things for others .
This will not be tolerated and the threads will be removed.

If you think it is clever to bait other members then you will be banned. No exceptions!

Trying asking yourself if members are going to be happy with your post before you post it.


----------



## Apache Two (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Phil
The problem is that there are members on here that are he'll bent on winding other members up and are only on here for that reason and the wild camping forum it there playing field.
There are more and more older member to this forum that are leaving because these wind up merchants are not interested in the harmony of what we consider to be a forum for liked minded people that enjoy our hobby. I for one don't post often and when I do log on there always seems to be a unease about this forum which is a pity... When I first joined it was a friendly and helpful forum now it's just a place for a slaging match and bitching forum..
This is my own personal view and if any member feels that they wish to slag me off well go ahead..


----------



## maingate (Jan 29, 2012)

I actually posted about the behaviour of the 2 members involved but it never appeared. It must have been at the time Phil acted.

Things have been OK for a few weeks and it makes a big difference to the forum. If it is going to happen again, I hope Phil clamps down on the guilty ones.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes Phil this is meant to be a friendly site and yes ***** we should help our friends on here but is censorship the answer. What if you are the OP when things kick off, are you to blame. Where do you draw the line. Apache Two, Will people not leave if they are frightened to disagree with a statement in case they are banned. Perhaps we should "bite"less (difficult for me) and the windup merchants would have a lot less fun.
Richard


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jan 29, 2012)

Keep it clean and not angry


----------



## runnach (Jan 29, 2012)

*wa*



***** said:


> I agree with the first two posts and it should not be tolerated in any shape or form and I think the long term members should stop it in it,s tracks instead of just sitting back and watching like a soap  and waiting for Phil.
> What comes to mind is my friends friend is my friend and my friends enemy is my enemy.
> Too much of this has happened in the past



I would hope by now, I am considered  a long termer, and hopefully my experience and knowledge as helped others:and if and whilst that is the case i will continue to post;

I dont see though that i have a right to appoint myself as some censor or moderator which seems to be your suggestion,

of course i agree that some of the comments made on the thread in question were un necessary and became personal;;on this point i fully understand phils " scarborough warning"

but who am i to check a post i disagree with

several of the newcomers have an acidic writing style perhaps no more than that

if those of who care continue to post, the keyboard warriors will find elsewhere to post

regards

channa


----------



## n brown (Jan 29, 2012)

***** said:


> I agree with the first two posts and it should not be tolerated in any shape or form and I think the long term members should stop it in it,s tracks instead of just sitting back and watching like a soap  and waiting for Phil.
> What comes to mind is my friends friend is my friend and my friends enemy is my enemy.
> Too much of this has happened in the past



i was in the process of doing that very thing.when my kids fought pointlessly i would distract them,but now the threads been taken off and t bear thinks i really think a spoof wasn't a spoof when of course i knew it was honest.
what is it about this forum that causes such contentiousness anyway?


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 29, 2012)

my answer is if upset someone then tell me dont tell others let us sort it out like grown adult in private not on forum where sides get taken ok we say we dont take side but it is human nature to side on one and not the other if we cant sort then we just dont speak simple answer rather than throw it out on forum where it get bandied about and get twisted to eaches point of veiw


----------



## Tbear (Jan 29, 2012)

In the interest of harmony I will agree a spoof is a spoof. But just this once


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 29, 2012)

I posted my displeasure on the thread that's been removed, and registered my displeasure directly with Phil as well.

My school motto was 'Manners Maketh Man' and I subscribe totally to that epiphet.


----------



## scotsy (Jan 29, 2012)

Have i missed summat? :sleep-027:


----------



## Tbear (Jan 29, 2012)

***** said:


> But what if a friend is wrong! it would be a better friend to point out the error of their ways, rather than joining in on the friends side.
> That was the point I was trying to make!



***** 

The last thing I want to do is start an argument on this post but what I went on to say which you left out is "Will people not leave if they are frightened to disagree with a statement in case they are banned". Of course you have to present the facts and point our errors but this does not mean that you cannot support your friends when they are being bullied.

Richard


----------



## runnach (Jan 29, 2012)

Canalsman said:


> My school motto was 'Manners Maketh Man' and I subscribe totally to that epiphet.



Ours was"only nick from thy tuckshop if thy no get caught,,,,,a striping of thys behind  will leave its mark"

40 years later and as misceant as ever

channa

ps; peeps pay for thi type of thngs nowadays,,,,, mps etc


----------



## steco1958 (Jan 29, 2012)

scotsy said:


> Have i missed summat? :sleep-027:



Bugger !!! was out today, looks like I missed something aswell, oh well never mind, give it a couple of days I will catch up on round 2.

:raofl:


----------



## Firefox (Jan 29, 2012)

Personally I don't care if there is a disagreement. Why even bother to read and post if you don't like the thread. How difficult can it be just to go look at some other threads instead? People do make such a fuss over a storm in a teacup!

 As for people leaving because there are a few differences of opinion here and there, I don't subscribe to that point of view. There seems to be more people than ever posting and going on meets etc. It's a very poor reason to leave when there are so many other helpful threads taking place.

Celebrate the good and ignore the bad... that was my school motto :lol-053:  ...actually it was "Virtue, Learning, and Manners" but I was never much into that stuff apart from the second one


----------



## Beemer (Jan 29, 2012)

Perhaps, instead of 'biting' at the 'bait', why not try the IGNORE facility (I have), and if enough people feel the same way about a 'baiting' poster, the 'perp' eventually will run out of 'readers'!  Is that not what the 'IGNORE' facility is for?


----------



## Dezi (Jan 29, 2012)

Canalsman said:


> I posted my displeasure on the thread that's been removed, and registered my displeasure directly with Phil as well.
> 
> My school motto was 'Manners Maketh Man' and I subscribe totally to that epiphet.



Really, ? that was also the motto of my old Alma Mater - New college Oxford. 

Small World.

Dezi  c:


----------



## maingate (Jan 29, 2012)

Dezi said:


> Really, ? that was also the motto of my old Alma Mater - New college Oxford.
> 
> Small World.
> 
> Dezi  c:



Its quite a common motto Dexy.

We had it at my seat of learning, The Idi Amin College for Backward Boys and Forward Girls.


----------



## Mothman (Jan 29, 2012)

Ive been off line for a few days too,,,,

What! when! how! why!

Why cant we have the good old banter among friends as we would at our work place or in the local? 

if i took things the wrong way at work or home or in the local when someone had a bit of fun at my expence or was playing me up they would rightfully give me stick & tell me to lighten up as i would tell them the same,, the amount of times ive been had by work friends & my EVIL WIFE is countless the pratical jokes the wind ups the P155 takes,, i just give them the same back but we always remain friends always,,,

But willful harmful bad minded banter should be nipped in the bud straight away,,, im asuming the said wind ups where ment in bad taste & to do harm by the sounds of things? & the said people ment to be Nasty??????? 

what ever happened on here i can only asume was bad?? and not just the usual wind ups??????

i personally just have banter with you guys that i know will like a bit of fun, harmles fun and clever witt never done any harm to anyone, just simple back to basics humour,,

i dont ever personally get involve with on site politics and arguments rightly or wrongly i keep out of the heated debates,,

Im on here 90% for the knowledge of you like minded wild campers also to share my finds & knowledge & enjoy your trip detail your photos the mods you have done to your vans also the fun posts that mean no harm are what make this a nice place to be, also share details of the places you have seen,and also share some strange stories lol, the other 10% is to have a good old honest P155 take out of each other no harm ment,,

I dont & will never understand bad minded people EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just my 2pence worth from a Simple minded Mothman,,,,,,,


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 29, 2012)

Dezi said:


> Really, ? that was also the motto of my old Alma Mater - New college Oxford.
> 
> Small World.
> 
> Dezi  c:



Well there is a connection - because my primary school was New College School in Oxford. Then I went to Magdalen College School before starting my IT career in 1970. Retired last year - thank goodness - 40 years in IT is plenty!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 29, 2012)

I missed the post that has caused the agro but I must say most of the banter on here is OK.

I thought the Jeremy Clarkson thread to be quite offensive particularly by some of the well known members on here.
As usual that was down to politics and we all have a view which we are entitled to but it gets out of hand on a forum like this.
This forum is about Motorhomes why dont you make politics and religion a no go area.

I follow another forum on rugby and they just dont tolorate bullying or offensive comments. They just remove them.

Some forums have a button to report offensive comments this could be linked to a warning system 3 knocks and your out! obviously after being assessed if it really is offensive by Phil. 

This is still a great forum.


----------



## marydot (Jan 29, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Some forums have a button to report offensive comments this could be linked to a warning system 3 knocks and your out! obviously after being assessed if it really is offensive by Phil.
> 
> This is still a great forum.



At the bottom of the post is a black triangle with an exclamation mark, which I think can be used to report a post.

Mary


----------



## runnach (Jan 29, 2012)

marydot said:


> At the bottom of the post is a black triangle with an exclamation mark, which I think can be used to report a post.
> 
> Mary


Well spotted Mary, I for one hadnt noticed

channa


----------



## Viktor (Jan 29, 2012)

Mmmm.....the way I look at this and you may not agree - you are entitled to your own opinion - is that if I find something offensive, then I draw it to the moderators attention by hitting the 'report post' button....it is then up to the moderator to decide to remove the post, close the thread, or even delete it.

I then have the choice to continue to read the thread, or read something else instead and ignore the offending thread...let the moderators decide at what level something is offensive as my tolerance level may differ from yours....

of course another solution would be for Phil to appoint a couple more moderators raising the coverage online so that any offending thread could be quickly moderated....it is unrealistic for Phil to be online for hours on end daily just in case a thread goes offensive.....after that any 'discipline' is up to Phil...it's his forum, and his call.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 29, 2012)

marydot said:


> At the bottom of the post is a black triangle with an exclamation mark, which I think can be used to report a post.
> 
> Mary



Thanks Mary you live and learn.


----------



## Admin (Jan 29, 2012)

If you are concerned about a post that it is breaking the rules or members are baiting each other, please report the post and I will look at it. We really want a nice community without bickering and fighting. Lets try and be nice to each other.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 29, 2012)

Phil said:


> If you are concerned about a post that it is breaking the rules or members are baiting each other, please report the post and I will look at it. We really want a nice community without bickering and fighting. Lets try and be nice to each other.



Well said Phil


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 30, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Personally I don't care if there is a disagreement. Why even bother to read and post if you don't like the thread. How difficult can it be just to go look at some other threads instead? People do make such a fuss over a storm in a teacup!
> 
> As for people leaving because there are a few differences of opinion here and there, I don't subscribe to that point of view. There seems to be more people than ever posting and going on meets etc. It's a very poor reason to leave when there are so many other helpful threads taking place.
> 
> Celebrate the good and ignore the bad... that was my school motto :lol-053:  ...actually it was "Virtue, Learning, and Manners" but I was never much into that stuff apart from the second one



absolutly well said FF, i was one of the watchers and i have to be honest, i found it amusing, i didnt post because i would have got wound up, i have learnt my lesson on that one, if you dont like the topic, jogg on, simples


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 30, 2012)

In my experience, this issue isn't limited to this forum but happens on all forums. In the same way that we meet people in life who have views or a manner of speaking or behaving that we don't like or find offensive, that happens on forums too. 

In life we can usually find ways of avoiding those people or to excuse ourselves politely or sometimes not so politely from a conversation with them, however on a forum that's not so easy especially if you are personally involved in a thread. 

But there is the report facility and the ignore facility and so those are perhaps the best ways for forum members to deal with the situation. If sufficient numbers of people report posts from a particular member, then the moderator can take action as per their role. It's not a pleasant situation but it reflects human nature and I suspect there will always be people who thrive on and enjoy causing controversy and there are also people who, as a result of their own life experiences, sometimes may not even realise that their comments are controversial or offensive. 

I didn't see the thread so can't comment on the contents but the fact that Phil has taken action and has posted here to explain his reasons seems to me to be a responsible and appropriate response.

PS. As a relative newcomer to the forum, I have found the forum to be welcoming, friendly and helpful, and have had alot of help and support from a number of members. There have been the odd posts which have on occasion got my back up but usually I choose to skim over them and take no notice. On the odd occasion where I've felt I would like to reply to a comment which has "got my back up", I've resisted the temptation to reply immediately and have left it a while before replying and thought about my reply and whether or not a reply would inflame a situation or whether there was any point in replying, and have tried to reply in a way that is clear, can't be misconstrued and which is not aggressive but tries to be objective. However, this has only happened on very rare occasions over the past 2 months since I've been using the forum. For me the vast numbers of welcoming, helpful and friendly members far outweighs the odd comment / member which I don't like, and I certainly wouldn't consider leaving the forum without contacting Phil to explain my reasons.


----------



## Dezi (Jan 30, 2012)

Canalsman said:


> Well there is a connection - because my primary school was New College School in Oxford. Then I went to Magdalen College School before starting my IT career in 1970. Retired last year - thank goodness - 40 years in IT is plenty!



As sad story Chris, but not the most heartbreaking I have come across.

Once met a chap who had not made the grade for new college boys choir & ending his school days at Eton, tragic.

Dezi   c:


----------



## RuthGS (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm assuming that the post in question is the one that was about camp sites being like prisons? I saw it a few days ago before we set off to France but now it's gone. I have to say that I found it very worrying. I and my husband took up motor-homing just over two years ago as we travel regularly to our house in Lot-et-Garonne in France and it seemed a nice way to travel down and we could then use it to explore France and beyond.

Having used aires (only in the off season as they are too crowded in summer) we are now looking forward to some real wild camping, which we first did in the Highlands of Scotland last year and loved being in wild places on our own. But we still use sites and we like them. We don't use the big all singing all dancing ones as I suspect that they're more suitable for families with children who may want to stay there for some time, and why shouldn't they? We use French municipals and in the UK the Caravan Club and we find them all superb and good value. 

I lookd at this site and was only allowed five views on my PC at home but decided that it may be a good one to join but the thread that I read quite worried me. I am told that I'm a sheep, or some kind of idiot because I also want to use campsites. I can assure you that I'm not! I'm a retired professional who has travelled the world and been to some places that are very wild and even dangerous.

So to sum up, I think that this site needs to make up its mind whom it represents. Is it just for those who totally scorn sites or is it also for people like my husband and me who are happy to wild camp but also use sites?

I found the rhetoric from some of those who are purely wild campers to be very hurtful and off-putting to newcomers like us and I wonder how many members it has cost this forum?

I would also add that  I have never felt that any site that I've used was like a 'prison'. I have seen many aires where to me anyway, staying on them would have been more like being a battery hen, with no room to flap your wings a little, but if people are happy to use them, good luck to them and I will never criticise their choice. 

So all in all this is an odd post as I've had to join this site to say that I probably won't be joining! I shall hang around a little though and see if the earlier views expressed by some people are typical of you all. If they are then it's goodbye I'm afraid!

Ruth, Cheshire and France (currently in France!)


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 30, 2012)

RuthGS said:


> So to sum up, I think that this site needs to make up its mind whom it represents. Is it just for those who totally scorn sites or is it also for people like my husband and me who are happy to wild camp but also use sites?
> 
> I found the rhetoric from some of those who are purely wild campers to be very hurtful and off-putting to newcomers like us and I wonder how many members it has cost this forum?
> 
> I would also add that  I have never felt that any site that I've used was like a 'prison'. I have seen many aires where to me anyway, staying on them would have been more like being a battery hen, with no room to flap your wings a little, but if people are happy to use them, good luck to them and I will never criticise their choice.



Stick with it Ruth ...

The aim of this site is to encourage and help people to enjoy the freedom that parking free of charge overnight can bring.

Our download section, for full members only, has over 3,700 places throughout England, Wales and Scotland that you can do that.

It does NOT mean you have to use these places - but you can if you wish to do so, and save a bit of money by so doing.

I think many of us use the less formal campsites run by the Caravan Club and the Camping & Caravanning Club, as well as so-called wild camping spots.

But each to their own of course.

The ethos of this site is quite clear, and enforced by the moderators, and that is to treat everyone with respect and courtesy whilst appreciating that people have differing opinions and viewpoints.

There's a huge wealth of knowledge to tap into here. I hope you stay around.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Admin (Jan 30, 2012)

Canalsman said:


> The ethos of this site is quite clear, and enforced by the moderators, and that is to treat everyone with respect and courtesy whilst appreciating that people have differing opinions and viewpoints.



Yep


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 30, 2012)

Well i'm sorry if i'm going to offend anyone but here goes, we often get called freeloaders for wildcamping, we get called sheep for going on a campsite, so what? what does it matter what other people think? if you like campsites, go on campsites, if you like to wild camp, wild camp, i really cant see what all the fuss is about, people will always name call, dont worry about it, i certainly wouldnt leave a very informative, friendly forum cos 1 or two people have a spat, thats the way of the world, ignore it and read something else that interests you.


----------



## Sparks (Jan 30, 2012)

RuthGS said:


> I'm assuming that the post in question is the one that was about camp sites being like prisons? ...........



I certainly think it would be worth you staying Ruth.
 I too had the same thoughts as you but was too infuriated to reply in that thread (and didn't want to risk getting dragged into it). That thread came less that 24hrs after I became a full member and also wondered whether I'd done the wrong thing.
I like wilding, I also like to use full sites while on our main holiday, especially in France. I also tow a caravan as our motor caravan van is a two berth and when we take grandchildren or my 83 year old mother away then the caravan (and site toilets/showers) are a necessity.


----------



## Dezi (Jan 30, 2012)

Ruth this is not the first time that this nonsense has raised its head. My reply then is shown below & I have not changed my mind since.

Staying on the site will is worth it just for the helpful info freely given about motorhoming & other topics both in the Uk & abroad.

Dezi  c:    

"Like many other members of this site we spend 99% of my travelling time using wilding spots, or when on the continent free Aires. However common sense is not thrown out of the motor home window just because the Murvi is self sufficient on the habitation front. When we think a camp site is the better option we use it.

Recently we stayed for 4 nights at camping Della Serenissima just twenty mins by bus, stop outside gate, from Venice. It’s the third time in 20 years that we have used it & it’s perfect for our needs. True I have a wild site closer to Venice, but, when we visit larger cities for a few days & our trips are usually for 6 / 7 weeks we are prefer the luxury of hot showers, unlimited water, laundry facilities & the ability to empty & refill tanks before we continue our travels.

Our 6 / 7 week travels usually involve 4 / 5 nights on a pay campsite & as we get older this will probably increase, does that mean that I will feel obliged to leave Wild camping forums. NO.

Dezi" 27.11.2011


----------



## Firefox (Jan 30, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Well i'm sorry if i'm going to offend anyone but here goes, we often get called freeloaders for wildcamping, we get called sheep for going on a campsite, so what? what does it matter what other people think? if you like campsites, go on campsites, if you like to wild camp, wild camp, i really cant see what all the fuss is about, people will always name call, dont worry about it, i certainly wouldnt leave a very informative, friendly forum cos 1 or two people have a spat, thats the way of the world, ignore it and read something else that interests you.



Very well put Jen.

It's all about opinions. One has to be a bit thick skinned on forums. There will be people putting forward different ideas. We can all make up our own minds. Sometimes we'll be swayed by arguments, sometimes we won't. If someone says campsites are prisons that's simply their opinion. It is not "worrying" and doesn't represent the view or policy of the site in general.

To RuthGS, I have met the person who put that view forward in person many times and he is a great bloke. I prefer wilding but use camp sites occasionally. However, I don't think any less of him just cos he doesn't. It's like Techno, the guy who posts on solar panels. He used rivets to mount his, I used bolts for mine. I'm not going to throw a wobbly and leave the site just cos he tells me his rivets are a better idea or I should be using one kind of solar panel over another. If you are not going to join a site because you didn't like the opinion of one person, that's a very bad move. You likely won't be joining any forums because there will be people on every one of them you are going to disagree with on frequent occasions... it's the same for all of us.

It's also a very bad move because you will be missing out on a lot of information. On some forums you'll only get information about posh new motorhomes and mostly premium camp sites. Here you will get information about everything. Posh new rigs, premium sites, wilding locations, e-bay bargains, self build motorhomes, small 5 van sites, money saving tips etc


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 30, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Very well put Jen.
> 
> It's all about opinions. One has to be a bit thick skinned on forums. There will be people putting forward different ideas. We can all make up our own minds. Sometimes we'll be swayed by arguments, sometimes we won't. If someone says campsites are prisons that's simply their opinion. It is not "worrying" and doesn't represent the view or policy of the site in general.
> 
> ...



and dont forget the odd spat now and agen lol, well said Vern xx


----------



## jamesmarshall (Jan 30, 2012)

When I've been stuck for information, ideas or practical guidance, members on this site have delivered. 
I became a full member when I realised I'd struck gold, and when I can I will help others on here in the same way.  
Stick with it Ruth


----------



## Teffy (Jan 30, 2012)

I regularly go on another forum for a band that I'm really keen on.  That site is predominantly used by young people and you should see the things they all say to each other!  You take your life in your hands if you express an opinion there.  This site is so quiet and peaceful by comparison despite the odd snippy remark - I come on here for a rest! I've never met with anything but friendliness and welcome here.


----------



## runnach (Jan 30, 2012)

I live full time in my home, and it isnt a bed of roses at times.

I have met genuine people here, and also weekend wannabees that dont have a clue: other than it sounds cool in their hermatic social circles

I wild and use sites occasionally,I foot the bill, that is my business no one elses.

There is no reason to prejudice anyone that chooses a site if that situation satisfies their needs.

The sharing of information and knowledge keeps me engaged here.

Channa


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 30, 2012)

channa said:


> I live full time in my home, and it isnt a bed of roses at times.
> 
> I have met genuine people here, and also weekend wannabees that dont have a clue: other than it sounds cool in their hermatic social circles
> 
> ...



and here's me thinking it was me that kept you here, pfft,


----------



## runnach (Jan 30, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> and here's me thinking it was me that kept you here, pfft,


dont let the cat out the bag...... I was being serious for a change ,,,,,,,,, btw rendevous meadowhall soon treat you to a toffee apple:yeahthat::heart:

chan chan


----------



## vwalan (Jan 30, 2012)

hi. i regularly call campsites prison camps or concentration camps . its all part of the fun. nobody is meant to get upset . the other day i was told to change my attitude to campsites etc . i think i shall always think of them as prison camps . and i dare say i shall always not like some of the folk on them . but i might not always like folk that wild camp . its not really meant to offend just a joke . i think the thread was started and not meant to offend . i joined in because i possibly am the worse culprit for calling them prisons . never really thought it would offend that much . but i must have been wrong . i have never met any of the others and would share a jar with all of them if we met. its life . dont think we need some one telling us to change our attitude though .


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 30, 2012)

channa said:


> dont let the cat out the bag...... I was being serious for a change ,,,,,,,,, btw rendevous meadowhall soon treat you to a toffee apple:yeahthat::heart:
> 
> chan chan



cool, just let me know when, its gotta be a thorntons toffee apple tho lol xx what you doing at meadowhall? if you need to fill up with water or empty ya scooby doo or recharge your welcome at mine xx


----------



## Tbear (Jan 30, 2012)

RuthGS said:


> I'm assuming that the post in question is the one that was about camp sites being like prisons? I saw it a few days ago before we set off to France but now it's gone. I have to say that I found it very worrying. I and my husband took up motor-homing just over two years ago as we travel regularly to our house in Lot-et-Garonne in France and it seemed a nice way to travel down and we could then use it to explore France and beyond.
> 
> Having used aires (only in the off season as they are too crowded in summer) we are now looking forward to some real wild camping, which we first did in the Highlands of Scotland last year and loved being in wild places on our own. But we still use sites and we like them. We don't use the big all singing all dancing ones as I suspect that they're more suitable for families with children who may want to stay there for some time, and why shouldn't they? We use French municipals and in the UK the Caravan Club and we find them all superb and good value.
> 
> ...



Ruth,

I think the conversation that you reffer to involved Vwalan and I. Alan always refers to campsites as prisons as he likes to spend his time out in the Moroccon desert, By comparison I am sure you can see his light hearted point. I made the sheep comment which refered to "some" people that stay on sites at £70 per night just because everybody else is around them. I have often stayed on sites in that area but normally for closer to a tenner a night, my favourite is one that sells wonderful cider.

Please don't be put off by light hearted banter because many on here have as much to offer as I have to learn.

Richard


----------



## runnach (Jan 30, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> cool, just let me know when, its gotta be a thorntons toffee apple tho lol xx what you doing at meadowhall? if you need to fill up with water or empty ya scooby doo or recharge your welcome at mine xx


ta, spent most of the day repairing caravans in readiness for Leeds this Friday after 19 th feb, a gig in  Barnsley then Meadowhall,

The rigs look amazing, but with my luck kiddies slides lol,

tested a volvo globetrotter,today,humped tyres about back hurts, but the pish pish pish of the hydraulics was music,

no need to scream Jen, things are octane,,,,,,see you on the shy

channa


----------



## defitzi (Feb 21, 2012)

*stink*

:sucks: boring too. i never noticed. if i had i'd not have noticed .  like so what . big kids.    best ignore :blah


----------



## keeflester (Feb 22, 2012)

*Tin cities*



vwalan said:


> hi. i regularly call campsites prison camps or concentration camps . its all part of the fun. nobody is meant to get upset . the other day i was told to change my attitude to campsites etc . i think i shall always think of them as prison camps . and i dare say i shall always not like some of the folk on them . but i might not always like folk that wild camp . its not really meant to offend just a joke . i think the thread was started and not meant to offend . i joined in because i possibly am the worse culprit for calling them prisons . never really thought it would offend that much . but i must have been wrong . i have never met any of the others and would share a jar with all of them if we met. its life . dont think we need some one telling us to change our attitude though .



Tin cities we call em.  Our ethos is why would you want to stay in amongst others, even closer than a housing estate, with worse noise insulation, when with a bit of effort you can get peace and quiet, a good view and NO neighbours?


----------



## Byronic (Feb 22, 2012)

vwalan and Tbear on the presumption that you are correct and it was your posts that gave "offence". 
I would like to state that although I may disagree with what you say I defend your right to say it, perhaps not quite to the death as Voltaire might have done.

But I'm only a Free Member so nobody's going to take notice anyway.

If I ask you whether you prefer brown bread to white bread or vice versa just be careful not to say which bread is only fit for prisoners, there's a 50% chance you might offend me.

Many of the coastal winter campsites here in Spain are overcrowded to the affect that the units parked on them are so close to each other they would breach fire regs in the  UK, (and possibly Spain).  I expect the authorities ensure prison cells would comply with the regs...... hopefully.


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 22, 2012)

Byronic said:


> vwalan and Tbear on the presumption that you are correct and it was your posts that gave "offence".
> I would like to state that although I may disagree with what you say I defend your right to say it, perhaps not quite to the death as Voltaire might have done.
> 
> But I'm only a Free Member so nobody's going to take notice anyway.
> ...



Please dont think that you will be treat differently to a full member, you are an equal whether you have paid or not, :dance:


----------



## Byronic (Feb 23, 2012)

I was being rhetorical really, after all as regards someone elses viewpoint or advice it's up to you to make of it what you will.So long as it's not personally demeaning why should anyone take umbrage? 
I think someone described a certain wild site recently as a third world refugee camp, he/she didn't
mean it literally.... I hope.
Anyway much ado about nothing.


----------

